# Externships abroad



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi

I may be a little premature however, I just like to stay on top of things because I am in very serious pursuits of completing my externship abroad...I begin my externship about Sep 2009. I want to do my externship abroad, London #1, Dubai #2, although I am open to many other options. Anyone have any information on Externships abroad? Pros? Cons? Where to begin? (I do plan to use career services @ LCB also). Anyone complete externship abroad? Advice? Any comments are appreciated, thanks for your time. :chef:


----------



## chefpoco (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm in the exact same situation-LCB student and I'd like to travel to London or Dublin for my externship in February 2011. Any tips?


----------



## raynefox (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too...Hoping to head back to China...


----------



## mardillia (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm new to the forums I just wanted to know if any of you ever got to go on the externships abroad? I really want to go to Italy. Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## skanaski06 (Oct 28, 2010)

yeah im in the same boat for my externship! i go to LCB and  id like to go to the uk london or dublin maybe grece anyone have some advice???


----------



## skanaski06 (Oct 28, 2010)

from what i know from my school its really difficult to get the proper visa to italy but keep trying you may get there!!


----------



## tashap (Jun 24, 2012)

After having completing a cooking Foundation at « The New School of Cooking » in Culver City, I decided to further my education and am just finishing my core program of Culinary Arts at Le Cordon Bleu in Hollywood. I am highly motivated and love to cook which is why I am transitioning to cooking/catering as a second career. I have studied French since I was in high school and lived in Strasubourg as a student and in Paris and Cannes for work in the marketing/PR field.

To complete my studies, I will need work 12 weeks in a high end culinary or pastry kitchen  My externship will start August 20th and continue until November 9th, 2012 though I have some flexibility with the dates. I need to complete two 6 week cooking stages at one or multiple locations.

My first choice is to find an externship near Aix en Provence as I have a place to llive in the nearby village of Puyricard but I am open to any possible location in France.   Any leads would be very much appreciated!

Tasha


----------

